# Ambulance Driver Skit



## VentMedic (Nov 4, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kx_oh6LM6zU


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 5, 2007)

BWAHAHAHA!  Thanks Vent.


----------



## siefersl (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL thanks needed a really good laugh this morning.


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 6, 2007)

lol thanks that was great


----------



## emtangel98_07 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks, I really needed that after the kind of week I've had.


----------



## Hubbie (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL, thats great. Thanks Vent, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Summit (Nov 22, 2007)

high quality


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

*Humor!!*

LOL!!!  That was a good one Vent!


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 2, 2007)

How did I miss this before?  That is great!


----------



## MEDIC213 (Dec 28, 2007)

That's hilarious!!!!! I love that show.


----------



## NJWhacker (Jan 23, 2008)

hahah that was great


----------

